# Rockwell 13" thickness planer



## Dipodomys (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought a Rockwell 13", model 22-401 thickness planer about 1975. This battle ship has served me faithfully, planing thousands of boards, maple, birch, spruce. etc. perfectly.
However it has 2 drive belts that finally need replacing. Any ideas of who sells parts for this machine?:yes:


----------



## xphnmn (Dec 7, 2009)

Have you thought about the link belts? They can be customized to length yourself. If they'll fit the pulleys you'll probably get quieter and better perfprmance. Rockler's and Woodcraft sell them by the foot.


----------



## watkins 740 (Nov 27, 2011)

I recently had an issue with my rockwell model 13 planer. The cutterhead belt broke.I spent alot of hours on the internet and belt and bearing stores with know luck.I took the two pulleys off and took them along with a 3/8"v belt to a machine shop.They cut the old pulleys to fit the belt.The machine works like a new one,and i can use standard belts. watkins 740


----------



## icaint (Jan 12, 2017)

The cutterhead belt is a 7M belt."7M" refers to the cross section. Gates makes them. I don't recall what length the planer requires but a supplier who sells Gates industrial belts should be able to get you the correct belts. The feed belt is an extra flexible design because of the small diameter of the drive pulley. In a pinch a regular V-belt will work, though. If you have the original belts,a Gates dealer should be able to match them.


----------

